
The Shock Doctrine - thunderbong
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_Doctrine
======
jpxw
> In the book, Klein argues that neoliberal free market policies (as advocated
> by the economist Milton Friedman) have risen to prominence in some developed
> countries because of a deliberate strategy of "shock therapy".

I don’t think the author of this book understands the views of Milton Friedman
very well.

~~~
clawedjird
What makes you think that? I haven’t read the book, but the Wikipedia article
didn’t really elaborate on its economic content.

~~~
eindiran
This covers a lot of the issues in question:

[https://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/bp102.pdf](https://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/pubs/pdf/bp102.pdf)

